# Recommendations for a private consultant for investigations only



## Funnyskin (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi, I have been looking on the forum here trying to find someone who recommends a consultant to investigate my fertility problems, not necessarily to go on to IVF. I'm sure there are posts on here that talks about this but I can't face wading my way through all the posts, so apologies!
I have had three rounds of IVF a couple of years ago which was rushed in before my 40th birthday on the NHS which was a waste of time, no one looked at my history and the gynae problems I've had in the past and the clinic (Herts & Essex) i feel, just went through the motions.
I have since fallen twice on clomid but sadly miscarried at 7 & 10 weeks.
I obviously can get pregnant but its holding on to the little embie thats the problem.
Can anyone recommend a good consultant in London, Essex or surrounding area that they have been to who actually looks at the individuals problems without trying to sell the IVF as I don't think we could handle going through the IVF again (although would do if deemed necessary).
I've heard good reports about Bourn Hall, Zita West and CRGH, but when I start looking at all the different options it melts my brain! HAs anyone any experiences of these clinics? Zita West website looks like a money making machine if I'm honest.
Has anyone been to the fertility show? Is it worth going on is it a hard sell as I don't fancy going due to the upset of it all but will go if it is worth it.
I would appreciate anyones views, recommendations and experiences.
Thank you x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi,

If you had those miscarriages, reasons could be several:

1- it could be due to the embryo quality and normality
2- immunology issues - sometimes the body turns against the embryos (HLA matching)
3- blood clotting
4- weak blood flow to uterus

If you could find a dr there who could look into these things, it would help a lot. Also, if you have any question, there is a forum of dr. Jeffrey Braverman (google him please). Post your question and he will answer. In the meantime, make sure you eat healthy. avoid sugar, coffee, oil and alcohol.


----------



## jo_11 (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree with Cosmo... You could try Dr Gorgy (Wimpole St). Much cheaper than Braverman, and UK based, and he uses a lot of Braverman's techniques (not all though). Gorgy will help you through natural cycles though, if that's what you want.


There are some things you can do through your GP first though, like karyotype (you and DH), thyroid function, thrombophilia panel, vit D.


PM me if you want anything more.


x


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Even if the karyotyping is done, still embryos could turn abnormal.  Let's not forget that the hormones we are taking are damaging the eggs esp. Higher dosages. In addition,  sometimes when the conception happens, chromosomes and genes don't fit in properly causing the abnormality. Therefore,  testing the embryos on day 5 is much better.


----------

